# Lava Sand Substrate



## iamcowboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Home Depot sells volcanic lava sand for about $4 for 50 lbs. How does this sound for a substrate for my upcoming 46g planted? (starting from the bottom up)

a thin layer of spaghnum peat moss
1/2" of course sand from my current 29g (to assist w/ cycle)
2" of lava sand mixed with laterite

Feel free to offer other suggestions (except eco complete).


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds nice. I wonder what size grain it is? I would only think it would work very well for planted tanks. Is it black lava sand?


----------



## iamcowboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes it is black in color. Grain size....is slightly larger than playsand significantly smaller than the so called coarse sand sold at LFS which I consider to be very tiny gravel. It is the natural looking stuff that many of the LFS around here keep in their freshwater tanks.


----------



## iamcowboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on guys. Doesn't anyone have experience with trying lava sand for a planted tank substrate?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

It should work. However, I prefer a substrate between 2 and 3 mm diameter.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Use them. they are great. Once the tank establishes, the lava sand in you tank will be great medium to start another tank cos of all those good bacteria that will live in the little holes in your volcanic sand. Plus they look great. I am not sure if they are corycat safe tho, since the volcanic sand might have sharp edges. Sharp edges might hurt the cory's mouth. If you are keen, go for it.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone concerned about possible stagnation and H2S build up with all of that sand?


----------



## iamcowboy (Feb 27, 2007)

donaldmboyer said:


> Anyone concerned about possible stagnation and H2S build up with all of that sand?


H2S? I am not a chemist. Please elaborate. Stagnation? Again elaborate please.


----------

